# Who's your poodle's celebrity twin?



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Wait for it...















Rihanna.

Basil is pretty, sweet, and she comes with a side of attitude.


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

I think Rihanna should add a special Basil Approved Limited edition nail polish and hair bow to her Sephora beauty line.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Cousin It - if is cords completey get in the face.I was hoping to get a picture for the Oct contest. but my camera didn'i come in time.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Evie reminds me of Richard Simons. 


















Please pardon the mess, I am right in the middle of working on quilting a new quilt.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Aero ( aka Dream on Aerosmith ) and Steven Tyler


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mr. Bean!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Loving this thread, but totally stumped. Will keep pondering!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Sachii's lookalike twin would be SNL's Pete Davidson. 
Both are fun guys and free spirits.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

My wife and daughter had fun with this one. Two submissions from Happy's family.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy the last photo is adorable!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I grew up starting at the age of 5 watching _I Love Lucy_. She was hilarious! I adored her shows.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

This is an awesome topic! If Jett ever needs a walk out song, it will be “The Next Episode.” Sometimes I even call him Snoop. [emoji23]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Here's Jax and.....







Yep Carrot Top! 🧡 🧡 🧡


----------



## PixieDust (Jun 19, 2020)

Pixie









And....Tina Turner


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

My boy Finn and his twin


----------

